# Solved: how to plot semi-log and log-log charts using excel??



## Apit (Jan 13, 2005)

just wanna know how to plot semi-log and log-log charts using excel..without using formulas and making new tables


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you create the chart 
then click on the axis 
say Y axis - you get a window popup
choose scale and at the bottom you can change to Log scal
do the same for X axis
is this what you meant ??


----------



## Apit (Jan 13, 2005)

yes!..thnx alot


----------



## Apit (Jan 13, 2005)

hey wait..i cant seem to change the X axis to log scale!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Select the XY (scatter) type of chart. 
Select the sub-chart type you want to use. 

then you can change both axis to log


----------



## Apit (Jan 13, 2005)

one more thing.why is it different when i do it using this method and when i do it using formula and making new table??the shapes are the same but the scales(numbers) are not.for the X-axis: temperature(F)- 100-1000.and Y-axis: heat released- 30000,240000,810000..30000000.so using calculator, log 30 is 4.48 ang log 30000000 is 7.48. why is it when i just change the scale to log,the values on Y-axis are between 1-100000 rather than 0 to 8???


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you cant have a log of 0 or a - number


----------

